# Another newbie seeking for wisdom :)



## Grégory Betton (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey there! I'm not really such a newcomer, as I'm reading this forum for the past six months, but I've just created an account today so here am I presenting myself!

I'm a French former music student falling in love back with music composition. I've already bought too many sample libraries before even starting to do something worthy (I love Spitfire products), but soon, I will write my first cues to mix with personal writing projects (think novel, audiobooks, etc).

See you around,

Grégory


----------



## Jaap (Mar 22, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> so here am I presenting myself!



Bonjour!



Grégory Betton said:


> (I love Spitfire products)



Au revoir!

Nehh just kidding (they make awesome products).

Welcome Grégory!


----------

